
Loaded PoW: A New ASIC-Resistant Proof-Of-Work System - eigenvalue
https://medium.com/@jeffrey.emanuel/loaded-pow-a-new-direction-in-proof-of-work-algorithms-ae15ae2ae66a
======
eigenvalue
Author here. Happy to answer any questions about how it works. I would welcome
the expert insights of the HN community.

